# [SOLVED] Przy uruchomieniu Gentoo kernel panic

## antarcticuspl

Przy próbie uruchomienia Gentoo pojawia się Kernel Panic pokazując ten błąd:

```
No filesystem could mount root, tried: ext3 vfat msdos iso9660 

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root on unknown block (8,1) 

Pid: 1, com: swapper Not tainted 3.3.8-gentoo #1

Call Trace:
```

Więc na nowo kompilowałem kernel włączając Reiserfs. 

```
File systems  ---> 

   <*> Reiserfs support
```

Bazując się na tym wątku. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-907364-start-0.html

Jednak nadal to nic nie dało i występuje ten sam błąd.

Nie wiem czy mam dobrze ustawione w /etc/fstab ponieważ ten opis w handbook jest przestarzały trochę.

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#tmpfs           /tmp    tmpfs   nodev,nosuid    0       0

/dev/sda1               /               ext4      defaults              0 1

/dev/sda2               /home2          ext4      defaults              0 1

#/dev/SWAP              none            swap       sw                   0 0

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto       noauto,ro            0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto       noauto               0 0

proc                    /proc           proc       defaults             0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0
```

fdisk -l

```
Urządzenie Rozruch   Początek      Koniec   Bloków   ID  System

/dev/sda1            2048    31459327    15728640   83  Linux

/dev/sda2        31459328   446949375   207745024   83  Linux

/dev/sda3   *   446949376   480155730    16603177+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4       480155731   976773167   248308718+   5  Rozszerzona

Partycja 4 nie zaczyna się na granicy bloku fizycznego.

/dev/sda5       480155794   976773167   248308687   83  Linux

Partycja 5 nie zaczyna się na granicy bloku fizycznego.

```

Nie korzystam ze SWAP. Natomiast boot mam na partycji głównej sda1. Podam jeszcze jak wygląda u mnie /boot/grub/menu.lst

```
# (0) Arch Linux

title  Arch Linux

root   (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-linux root=/dev/sda3 ro i915.modeset=1

initrd /boot/initramfs-linux.img

# (1) Arch Linux

title  Arch Linux Fallback

root   (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-linux root=/dev/sda3 ro

initrd /boot/initramfs-linux-fallback.img

# (2) Gentoo Linux

title  Gentoo Linux

root   (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-3.3.8-gentoo.old root=/dev/sda1

```

cat /boot

```
boot # ls

config-3.3.8-gentoo      System.map-3.3.8-gentoo      vmlinuz-3.3.8-gentoo

config-3.3.8-gentoo.old  System.map-3.3.8-gentoo.old  vmlinuz-3.3.8-gentoo.old
```

Może podpowiecie czemu nie można uruchomić Gentoo? To moje pierwsze podejście do tego systemu.Last edited by antarcticuspl on Sun Jul 29, 2012 6:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

napewno sda1 to ten reiserfs? Mozesz tez sprobowac dac rootfstype=reiserfs. Wystaw tez swoj config kernela bez nowych linijek i hashy. tj "grep -Ev '^(#|$)' .config"

----------

## Garrappachc

Jeżeli Twój system plików to reiserfs, to dlaczego masz ext4 w fstabie?

----------

## antarcticuspl

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> napewno sda1 to ten reiserfs? Mozesz tez sprobowac dac rootfstype=reiserfs. Wystaw tez swoj config kernela bez nowych linijek i hashy. tj "grep -Ev '^(#|$)' .config"

 Nie, ja mam ext4. Tylko dla przykładu wskazałem tamten temat, ponieważ był identyczny komunikat. Dopisałem do gruba ro rootfstype=ext4 i to nic nie  dało. Ten sam komunikat nadal występuje. Dodałem już 

```
Support for large (2TB+) block devices and files
```

```
   < > RAID Transport Class                                          │ │ 

  │ │    -*- SCSI device support                                           │ │ 

  │ │    < > SCSI target support                                           │ │ 

  │ │    [*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                    │ │ 

  │ │        *** SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) ***                │ │ 

  │ │    <*> SCSI disk support                                             │ │ 

  │ │    < > SCSI tape support                                             │ │ 

  │ │    < > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                              │ │ 

  │ │    <*> SCSI CDROM support                                            │ │ 

  │ │    [ ]   Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)          │ │ 

  │ │    <*> SCSI generic support                                          │ │ 

  │ │    < > SCSI media changer support                                    │ │ 

  │ │    [*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device 
```

i wszystko z ext4

```
  < > Second extended fs support                                    │ │ 

  │ │    < > Ext3 journalling file system support                          │ │ 

  │ │    <*> The Extended 4 (ext4) filesystem                              │ │ 

  │ │    [*]   Use ext4 for ext2/ext3 file systems (NEW)                   │ │ 

  │ │    [*]   Ext4 extended attributes  
```

Sprawdzam różne rozwiązania tego komunikatu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-900178-start-0.html

Tu podaje config kernela

http://wklej.org/id/800004/

Edit. Znalazłem rozwiązanie w tym ostatnim linku. Trzeba było usunąc 

```
Generic ATA support 
```

----------

